# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Connecting to power shuts down the board

## spoki0

At first, the board would connect and try to install drivers when only powered over the MicroUSB cable, and would light up despite not being powered by the Power Supply.
But now, regardless if it's powered by the power supply or not, it won't show up anything on Windows.

The board also lights up to show that it's working properly, but I don't get any response out of it.
Given that the it lights up, it should work properly shouldn't it?

----------


## spoki0

Support were nice and helpful.
Until it came to replacing the board.
Haven't really heard from them in almost a month now... so much for the 3-5 average response time...

----------


## BruceLawton

Did you ever get this solved? I'm having the exact same problem. I'm using a Mac and can see a USB device until a heater or motor is attempted. Then it disconnects. Symptoms do change with time. Maybe there is something overheating then cooling. I dunno.





> Support were nice and helpful.
> Until it came to replacing the board.
> Haven't really heard from them in almost a month now... so much for the 3-5 average response time...

----------


## spoki0

Sadly, nope... Still haven't heard anything from them... 

I am guessing my board got conveniently lost in shipping so that they don't have to replace it...

----------


## spoki0

> Sadly, nope... Still haven't heard anything from them... 
> 
> I am guessing my board got conveniently lost in shipping so that they don't have to replace it...


Just dropping by to point out I've gotten a replacement board.
The very same day the board i ordered from China arrived...

----------

